# Calgary



## 19391

Hi, I am in Calgary and was wondering if others were also looking for a support group or if there is already a group. Thanks


----------



## MTC

Hello, I am also new to this site, but not new to IBS. I am from Calgary, and would also be interested in knowing if there is a support group in the Calgary area, or Okotoks Ab.Thank you MTC


----------



## KarenMcP

It looks like it's been a while since anyone has posted but I'd be very interested in a Meetup group for IBS in Calgary. Let me know if you're still around!Karen


----------



## Lauralee08

I am in Edmonton if that isn't too far. Calgary seems to be the closest place with some interest.


----------



## cdawn

Lauralee08 said:


> I am in Edmonton if that isn't too far. Calgary seems to be the closest place with some interest.


I am in Edmonton too, I'd be interested in a support group if there is one!


----------

